
The Cathedral and the Bazaar (2000) - startupdiscuss
http://www.catb.org/esr/writings/homesteading/cathedral-bazaar/
======
startupdiscuss
When I saw Hartl's Rails tutorial and Bret Victor's _Inventing on Principle_
submitted recently, I realized there were lots of classic works that some
newer members of HN may not be familiar with. In the spirit of those
submissions, I'm submitting another classic.

